# #8 - Houston on the Clock



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Hello, Rockets fans! I'm doing a board-to-board mock draft. I will keep the results updated on the draft board. 

I'll tally the votes after 12 hours.

I won't include a poll, so there's less chance of "outsiders" purposely messing up the voting. 

Make your selection for the #8 pick *(ignore trade possibilities)*. If there isn't a good fit and you want to trade, draft for value. The Rockets are now on the clock. Good luck!


The Draft so far --

1. Toronto- Andrea Bargnani
2. Chicago- LaMarcus Aldridge
3. Charlotte- Adam Morrison
4. Portland- Rudy Gay
5. Atlanta- "The Landlord" Shelden Williams
6. Minnesota- Brandon Roy
7. Boston- Tyrus Thomas
8. Houston- 
9. Golden St.- 
10. Seattle- 
11. Orlando- 
12. New Orleans- 
13. Philadelphia- 
14. Utah- 
15. New Orleans- 
16. Chicago- 
17. Indiana- 
18. Washington- 
19. Sacramento-
20. New York- 
21. Phoenix-
22. New Jersey-
23. New Jersey-
24. Memphis-
25. Cleveland-
26. LA Lakers-
27. Phoenix-
28. Dallas-
29. New York-
30. Portland-
<!-- / message --> <!-- sig -->


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Rodney Carney/ Ronnie Brewer, either one of them.
btw, the link in your post doesnt work, ghoti.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> Rodney Carney/ Ronnie Brewer, either one of them.
> btw, the link in your post doesnt work, ghoti.


Fixed.

Also, the Commissioner is very confused because two players are coming up to the podium and he has only one hat.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I would let the other Fans to decide, but I would give you a range. That we would take either of the two. 
Other Fans will tell you I am sure. 
I would take Carney because he is one of T-Mac's friends. lol.
It's all about the team chemistry.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Ronnie Brewer.


----------



## K-Dub (Jun 26, 2005)

Ronnie Brewer


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Brewer (Josh Howard w/ PG skills :gopray: )


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

Joe Johnson pt. 2 aka Ronnie Brewer


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

Joe Johnson has a much better shot, but I agree with that comparison.


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

^^^not coming out of Arkansas...if it was it wasn't "that" much better. If I remember correctly his first 3 years in the league his shot was a little supsect. It wasn't until either Marbury was traded in '04 or last season that he became a terrific jump shooter.

But yea, I consider Brewer to be a poor mans JJ. Exact same skillset just slightly inferior at pretty much everything


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

I like picking Brewer at this pick. In my opinion, Rodney Carney has been madly overrated over this past year. But that's just me. He's athletic, but I've never been impressed by anything else that he brings to the table. He was blessed with some very athletic players alongside him at Memphis and it allowed him to play it easy last season.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Brewer would work so well on your team. Could also let Tmac be more of a scorer instead of so much point duties.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

brewer


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Brewer hesitantly. Also, he's FAR more athletic than Joe Johnson.


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

bronx43 said:


> Brewer hesitantly. Also, he's FAR more athletic than Joe Johnson.


Yeah. I agree with the other people, such as Tone Wone, who said JJ is better at basically everything but I do think that Brewer is more athletic. I like the comparasion.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

I hope we aren't all setting ourselves up for a dissapointment... you just hope Houston doesn't do something totally stupid and go with a Randy Foye.


----------



## J Blaze (Jun 21, 2004)

Rodney Carney


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Brewer


----------



## Duck (Jan 30, 2006)

You are all going to think I'm crazy, but

Cedric Simmons.

Develop Luther Head.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

Duck34234 said:


> You are all going to think I'm crazy, but
> 
> Cedric Simmons.
> 
> Develop Luther Head.


at least the first thing you said was correct...


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

I wouldnt mind if either Ronnie or Rodney gets picked up by us but for the sake of keeping the results of becoming a landslide my vote goes to Rodney Carney.


----------



## ghoti (Jan 30, 2005)

Great Job Rockets board!

JJ Redick is a great pick! 


:joke:



Brewer is a great choice for the Rockets. Super.


----------

